# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  فك شفرة موبايل الكاتيل 305

## العبد2010

برجاء ارسال فك شفرة موبايل الكاتيل305
وشكرا للمسئولين عن الموقع

----------


## العبد2010

اريد من فضلكم كود فك شفرة لموبيل الكاتيل موديل ot305
وبياناته كالاتى:
305x-2bmleg1
357769031264772

----------

